# American Kenpo Testing/Showcase



## Seabrook (Oct 30, 2006)

I just wanted to take the time to mention a martial arts event that I hosted yesterday in London, Ontario. Scott Southwell, whom many of you know, was promoted to 1st Degree Black Belt, and Matt Trejo was promoted to 2nd Degree Black Belt. I also had a student (Alexa) test and be promoted to Junior Black Belt. All American Kenpo forms and sets up to and including Long Form 5 were performed. Matt and Scott also performed 25 separate self-defense techniques at street speed on each other. They all fought each other in continuous fighting, and both had to fight me as well. I pushed them hard (including Alexa) and they all responded well and did an outstanding job.


Since all of them had already gone through all of their forms, sets, and techniques with me a zillion times, I made this event one that would help showcase their skills, and more importantly, the great art that we teach. 


As part of the event, I also brought in some "hand-picked" martial artists to perform and represent other styles of martial arts. One of them was Kyoshi Christopher DiLiberto, an 8th Degree Black Belt in Okinawan Gojo-Ryu Karate-jutsu and 8th Degree Black Belt in Okinawan Kobo-jutsu from Ancaster, Ontario. Mr. DiLiberto has been training in the martial arts since 1966 and performed the samurai sword, the jo, a form with chopsticks, and a white crane empty hand form. It is fair to say that people were awestruck. Besides his obvious passion and humility, Christopher DiLiberto is, in my opinion, one of the best martial artists on the globe. Heather Grandy, a junior black belt in Shorinji-Ryu Karate and now training at my school in American Kenpo, rocked the crowd with her staff (bo) forms, as did Silvio Scarcella with his staff form and Long Form 6 that I had taught him about one year ago. I promoted Heather Grandy to the rank of Purple Belt in front of everyone. She was so happy. Heather Phillips, a 5th Degree Black Belt in Kenpo Karate, also performed an awesome Long Form 6, saber form, and her personal double tonfa form. 


I also performed 25 techniques from the American Kenpo system, and was honored to receive (much to my surprise) an award for my passion and commitment to American Kenpo Karate, as well as an appreciation award from the Dai Nippon Butoku Kai Rensei TaiKai, given to me my Kyoshi DiLiberto. 


A big thank you to everyone who came out, and an even bigger congratulations to Scott and Matt.


Jamie Seabrook
www.seabrook.gotkenpo.com


----------



## MJS (Oct 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great time and congrats to Scott and Matt! 

Mike


----------



## jfarnsworth (Oct 31, 2006)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## HKphooey (Oct 31, 2006)

Congrats to all!


----------



## IWishToLearn (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats all around.


----------

